# DM seeking players in Memphis



## bolen (May 5, 2003)

Hi all

I will be moving to memphis  TN this fall and would like to start a game and or meet some folks.


----------



## Karanaj (May 6, 2003)

I'd be interested in playing. E-mail me and we can talk details ( cmb1317@yahoo.com )


----------



## bolen (Jun 1, 2003)

bump

I will be moving and teaching at Rhodes college and would love to meet some new folks.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 8, 2003)

i have a pretty decently fleshed oput homebrew and a studio to host everyone


----------



## Kabarakh (Oct 15, 2003)

Well I was just wondering if you were still planing on playing a game? (er... well I guess that by now you've already gotten well into the game...), but anyhow I was just cleaning out my inbox and realized that I hadn't even asked since school started, and now I'm curious.


----------



## Karanaj (Oct 15, 2003)

Kabarakh said:
			
		

> Well I was just wondering if you were still planing on playing a game? (er... well I guess that by now you've already gotten well into the game...), but anyhow I was just cleaning out my inbox and realized that I hadn't even asked since school started, and now I'm curious.




lol I forgot that I had made a new name for myself. that ^^ was from me.


----------

